# Ibanez Phasetone Pt1000



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

Just scored an Ibanez Phasetone Pt1000 in amazing condition .
It's a phase shifter in a blue Italian style wah wah shell you control the sweep speed with the pedal and it has a switch 
that gives you a preset slow speed.
Anybody else out there have one of these ?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I had one years ago. Very cool effect.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

So can you tell me am I right about the slow speed is it just a preset speed ?
when its on slow the speed does not change when you rock the pedal .
when you put it on fast the speed increases when you rock the pedal forward.

thanks B


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

Found a page from the brochure that explains the speed 
there is a change when its in slow mode it is just very slow . 
control speed slow 0.2 -2 hz 
fast 2 - 8 hz 
I'm still looking for a sound clip or a tune wherE this pedal is used .

Thanks B.


----------

